# Tcp



## Deaf Smith (Apr 30, 2010)

Picked up a Taurus TCP .380, stainless today.

It looks real good. Fit and finsh is outstanding. Very good egronomics (my P3AT is now used by my mother and my P32 by my wife, so that's the excuse for me to get this one!)

Spare mag, key lock (I really don't care for it but most 'PC" pistols now have internal locks), and a weird pouch you are supposed to carry the gun in.

I cleaned it and tomorrow to the range. Have plenty of reloads (95gr FMJ) and some JHPs.

Tomorrow will be a shooting and TKD day!

Deaf


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 30, 2010)

Deaf Smith said:


> (I really don't care for it but most 'PC" pistols now have internal locks),


 
Half of the reason I'm trading in my Smith 642 for a Ruger SP101( That and I want an all steel snubbie with the .357 option, which in turn makes an all steel gun that much more necessary).


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 1, 2010)

Well it turns out the TCP is a 'PC' pistol. It does have that lock Andy!

But I degress.

The TCP WAS OUTSTANDING!

I own a P32 and P3AT (well my Mother has the P3AT and my wife the P32 but I've shot them alot.)

The P3AT, after 40 or so rounds, make my hand start shaking. I presume the recoil jars the nerves.

Now the TCP... 75 rounds and not a hickup. And I could have shot more!

I shot Remington FMJ factory, Winchester 'Winclean' factory truncated cone, old Super Vel 80gr jhps, handloaded 95gr FMJ, and handloaded Serria 90gr JHPs.

The trigger is way ahead of the Kel-Tec (and I hear way ahead of the Ruger LCP.) Slow fire accurace was pretty good for any gun at 7 yards. Rapid fire allowed all my shots into the '0' zone of a IDPA target (and I mean raipd.. fast as I could shoot.)

The slide hold open worked fine. The mag release worked fine. Everything worked fine.

Another guy also had a TCP in another bay at the indoor range. They to didn't have one problem with theirs.

Now it comes with a spare mag and a stupid holster. The holster I'll make into an emergency first aid for survival case, but the TCP needs either a pocket holster or 'thunder wear'.

Now the TCP is a back up. I DO NOT CARRRY IT AS PRIMARY. Even if the primary is a J frame .38, the TCP is still the backup.

Think of it this way.. self defense is self defense and the other side won't let you go home to fetch your best weapon. It's purely a come-as-you-are thing and the TCP, or LCP, or any mini .380/.32 is not a good primary at all.

But with that said, the TCP is excellent for it's niche.

Deaf


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 2, 2010)

Deaf Smith said:


> Well it turns out the TCP is a 'PC' pistol. It does have that lock Andy!
> 
> But I degress.
> 
> ...


 
Absolutely. I never *recommend* anything less than 9-mike in an auto or less than .38 in a revolver as a primary.

But for some people in some situations, it may be either that or nothing *shrug*


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 2, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Absolutely. I never *recommend* anything less than 9-mike in an auto or less than .38 in a revolver as a primary.
> 
> But for some people in some situations, it may be either that or nothing *shrug*


 
For that Andy I recommend a Bersa .380. Less expensive, easier to hit with, and takes one more round. I have a nickle Bersa .380 I got at a pawn shop for  $238 (tax included) and a spare nickle plated magzine for $32 bucks. It's now broken in and shoots real good. That is what I recommend people who want a small handgun.

But the TCP is a great hidout gun!

Deaf


----------



## Grenadier (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the review.  I'm certainly interested in adding another pocket pistol to the arsenal. 

Usually, the summertime calls for a S&W 442 J-frame, in my trusty Uncle Mike's pocket holster, but if the Taurus does well for me, and has a better trigger than the Kel Tec, then I'm all for it.  

Now if I could just somehow prod the State of Alabama to get my blasted state tax returns to me...  (submitted 2/6 of this year, still awaiting the refund).


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 3, 2010)

Alabama has an income tax? Sorry about that. Us Texans don't pay no stinken state income tax.

And tonight I compared my P32 to the TCP. The TCP is not much bigger at all! NICE! And the trigger reset on the TCP is shorter to.

Either make good hideout guns, but the TCP is easier to shoot well.

Might even get another one so when I go jog at the park I'll wear 'hot jocks' or 'thunderwear' with a brace of TCPs.

Oh, and I was at Wal-mart today. Shocking! A BUNCH of boxes of Wincheser .380 FMJ! .32 ACP to. Lots of .38 Specials. What is the world coming to???

Deaf


----------



## zDom (May 4, 2010)

Yer Wally World has .38s now? Hmm: mebbe time to check mine again. What they charging for a box o' fifty?


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 6, 2010)

zDom,

Wal-mart wsa $19.95 for WW white box FMJ. True I reload .380, but I feel for carry one should use factory ammo for absolute reliablity.

My carry ammo for the TCP is Winchester 'win-clean' truncated cone fmj. Yes I know they make JHPs, but with the short barrel I prefer just a deep penitrating FMJ, and being flat point does not hurt!

Deaf


----------

